# Maintaining proper temp.



## hibsgreen (May 11, 2012)

I have a Grill-pro 16" smoker and i cannot get the temperature past 150f. Any ideas what i may be doing wrong?


----------



## cliffcarter (May 11, 2012)

hibsgreen said:


> I have a Grill-pro 16" smoker and i cannot get the temperature past 150f. Any ideas what i may be doing wrong?


It may be helpful if you can tell us what you are doing, that way we may be able to pinpoint the problem(or at least get you headed in the right direction).


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2012)

What Fuel? How much? Are you using a Basket or just piling the wood/charcoal on a grate? How much Lit fuel are you adding? How open is the Damper and Exhaust? We need more detail...JJ


----------



## hibsgreen (May 14, 2012)

I am using charchoal, piled on the grate. I started with approx 10 lbs of charcoal and i have tried with the damper and exhaust at various positions to no avail.


----------



## alelover (May 15, 2012)

Can air flow under the charcoal? As ashes pile up it could block airflow. Have you checked the thermometers for accuracy? Exhaust should always be wide open then adjust air at the intake.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 16, 2012)

hibsgreen said:


> I am using charchoal, piled on the grate. I started with approx 10 lbs of charcoal and i have tried with the damper and exhaust at various positions to no avail.


How much of that 10 pounds was lit? You may need to light more coals to start with in order to get the temps up. If all 10 pounds were lit you would have the opposite problem IMHO, and temps would be too high.


----------

